# Carbon Earth Stress X 4-0-25



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Does anyone know if Carbon Earth StressX will be made available to the DIY market? I would love this stuff for my centipede in Aug-Sept. @thegrassfactor 
It's a 4-0-25 analysis with potassium sulfate and biochar, among other good stuff.


----------



## Pemt13 (Feb 2, 2019)

bmw said:


> Does anyone know if Carbon Earth StressX will be made available to the DIY market? I would love this stuff for my centipede in Aug-Sept. @thegrassfactor
> It's a 4-0-25 analysis with potassium sulfate and biochar, among other good stuff.


@thegrassfactor discussed this on Sunday night's Live Stream on you tube. They are still trying to iron out issues for the potassium so it is not yet being manufactured. I am sure Matt will weigh in too, but check out this past Sunday's live show.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

@bmw I've been fighting like hell to figure out the SOP supply chain. The end of last year, everything was good, but we're down to one company owning all the SOP mines in the North America and they're producing 220 sized granular SOP in tight supply. The stuff the size of gravel is easy to find. The flowable 220 size is down to one mine in Ogden, Utah, and you can only place an order forecasting out 4 months of expected usages, intensive financial scoping, and a signed contract. It's been difficult to say the least.


----------



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

@thegrassfactor Thanks Matt! That's pretty crazy, only 1 place! Thanks for all you do, the passion is contagious.


----------

